# Mini fridge home made incubator???



## mixmastersteve (Jan 3, 2010)

I have several of them mini 12v fridges laying around that can run on the mains... used previously for keeping things cool in summer like soft drinks and milk in my bedroom.

These little coolers have a heat function too, was thinking of maybe converting one into an incubator?

thermostat on the mains plug set it to heat, probe inside and thermometers/hydrometers to monitor the temps and moisture...

Seen alot of threads about proper fridges being conveted but dont need anything on that sort of scale.

Has anyone tried anything like this? and does anyone forsee any problems?

going to have a pop in a few weeks when i get back to the uk...


----------



## smccall13 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi you could try it for a few days to see if the temperature remains stable. I bought a lucky reptile herp nursery 2 and thats effectively what it is- minifridge with a built in thermostat and because its says reptile on it its much more expensive. 
Will you be cutting a space for the probe wires through the seal on the fridge door? You might lose heat through that unless you could some how use a sealant on it? 

Hope it gets on ok


----------



## mixmastersteve (Jan 3, 2010)

yeah i'm out of the uk for a few more weeks with work, but when i get back the tools are out.....:bash:

I'll be drilling a hole for the probe yes.... but will be using some sealant.

not sure whether to go for the heat from the cooler, or heat mat it....

i guess i will just have to try... i'll let you know how i get on.....:2thumb:


----------

